# bags



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

I have been looking for shopping bags for several weeks now. I want something nice for my first soap show this fall. I'm leaning towards a kraft paper bag with handles that I can stamp with my logo. So far the cheapest I have been able to find are $60 for a case of 250. Do any of you have a good source for tissue paper and bags?


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

uline might have them. Nashville Wraps has VERY CUTE (but very pricey) bags.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

orientaltrading.com Once you get on their mailing list you get specials and deal catalogs nearly once a week, excellent prices...you can't do a kids party cheap without them, their prices are amazing! Vicki


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

Packaging is your most expensive cost and you really need to set a limit for what you intend to spend, then work it into your final retail cost. Your customer is paying for everything, you are not giving away even a penny. So if you like the look, do the math and see if your market will bear it out.


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

There are many sources of those types of bags but I just use kraft bags from Sam's. A lot of people bring their shopping bags where I sell.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Ditto what LaNell said. Fo rmy outdoor markets I use the brown 'lunch bag' style bags from Sam's. I get the smallest ones for those 1-2 bar purchase and then I get 2 other sizes. I also have kraft paper handle bags for larger or gift purchases. I use more of those tiny bags than anything though and they are like a penny each.


----------



## Jenny M (Nov 21, 2009)

Papermart. Good prices. Good service.

I print out a small round lable with my logo on it & stick it on the bag but a rubber stamp is great. Good advertising & makes you look like a pro.


----------



## Nigilover (Oct 29, 2007)

I used to use papermart but found them cheaper here..... also got 2 cases from papermart that were not glued on the bottom..... great discovery during a busy craft show...... :crazy

http://www.discountshoppingbags.com/directory/Paper_Bags/Shopping_Bags_-_Plain/Kraft/

I get the 8x5x10.... people really seem to appreciate the bags, it is an extra cost but especially in the more upscale shows it gives you an added touch of class IMHO. I've had other vendors tell me they see people with my bag everywhere :biggrin


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Nigilover said:


> I used to use papermart but found them cheaper here..... also got 2 cases from papermart that were not glued on the bottom..... great discovery during a busy craft show...... :crazy
> 
> http://www.discountshoppingbags.com/directory/Paper_Bags/Shopping_Bags_-_Plain/Kraft/
> 
> I get the 8x5x10.... people really seem to appreciate the bags, it is an extra cost but especially in the more upscale shows it gives you an added touch of class IMHO. I've had other vendors tell me they see people with my bag everywhere :biggrin


Thanks for that link. Currently, I only sell soap so the kraft lunch bags work for me. I just staple a business card to each bag. And I can do this while I'm at the market during the slower days (market is open a couple of days during the week). As soon as my next batch of shaving soap is ready, I'll be selling soap/mug/brush sets so a bigger bag will be needed. Thanks, again.


----------

